# ...



## maddiwatts19

so after a week of feeling really sick, something in me told me to take a test and this is what i got this morning...

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s72/maddie269/100_1127.jpg

its a complete shock, we werent ttc.. and i've been on the pill, but i was on antibiotics for a while last month :blush:... OH is happy about it, says he always wanted our kids close together...


----------



## AppleBlossom

Wow, huge congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## samzi

wow congrats!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!! :)


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats what a shock!


----------



## DiddyDons

congrats


----------



## leeanne

WOW!

Congrats honey! :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow congratulations hunni, glad your OH is pleased, how are you feeling :hugs:


----------



## babystar

:wohoo: congrats!!! :):)


----------



## x-amy-x

Woowoo, congrats hun!


----------



## maddiwatts19

~KACI~ said:


> Wow congratulations hunni, glad your OH is pleased, how are you feeling :hugs:

i'm feeling good.. i think i'm more shocked than OH is, but i'm happy! :)


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news. Congrats darling xxxx


----------



## ~KACI~

maddiwatts19 said:


> ~KACI~ said:
> 
> 
> Wow congratulations hunni, glad your OH is pleased, how are you feeling :hugs:
> 
> i'm feeling good.. i think i'm more shocked than OH is, but i'm happy! :)Click to expand...

Thats great, really strong BFP, have you any ideas how far along you are yet??
Congratulations x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

~KACI~ said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~KACI~ said:
> 
> 
> Wow congratulations hunni, glad your OH is pleased, how are you feeling :hugs:
> 
> i'm feeling good.. i think i'm more shocked than OH is, but i'm happy! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great, really strong BFP, have you any ideas how far along you are yet??
> Congratulations x xClick to expand...

i know! it came up literally within 5 seconds!!
no not a clue!! because of the pill, i have no idea... but was on antibiotics from the end of April to the beginning of May, so i'm probably about 5 weeks? 
need to phone doctor tomorrow lol.. xx


----------



## jen1604

Congrats :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Wow Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Worrisome

congrats hun, very strong bfp


----------



## polo_princess

wow, congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## passengerrach

o wow congrats what a suprise how do u feel about it?


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Pops

Huge congratulations hun!!!! I am so pleased for you!!!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## orange-sox

WOW! Congrats chick :D xxx


----------



## xLaurax

Wow!!!! Congratulations hunni!! xx


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## genkigemini

YAY!!!!! :happydance: I am so jazzed for you!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations doll :hugs: xx


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## Dizzy321

Wow!!! congrats! Riley was due on Rosie's due date! I could not imagine having another just yet but it will be great having them so close hun! :D x


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## alice&bump

congrats hun! penny'sbored's just set up a back2back pregnancy thread in groups if you want some support and story sharing!! there's so many of us atm!! xxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Noooooooooooooooo frikkin way!!!! :yipee: 

Congrats my darling xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Wow, Congratulations!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## kristy87

wow congrats!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kgal28

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

congratulations! x


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations hun!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats!


----------



## Sparky0207

:yipee: well done honey! Huge congrats to you! xxx


----------



## SJK

wow !!! congrats xx


----------



## jonnanne3

OMG! That is fantastic news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

wohoo! huge congratulations! :D xx


----------



## bluebell

Wow :D Congratulations on your :bfp:!!

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

congrats! :) That is a really strong line, any idea of how far along you are?


----------



## maddiwatts19

thanks everyone!! :)

i'm feeling good about it, still a bit shocked but its slowly sinking in.. :)

& i think i'm about 5weeks.. :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh wow huge huge congrats hunny!!! xXx


----------



## lorrilou

Wow, huge congrats hun. x


----------



## ladymilly

OMG I have only just seen this thread I cant believe it :yipee::yipee: CONGRATULATIONS HUN :wohoo::wohoo: I am sooooo happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## NickyT75

Awwww! just seen this :yipee:

congratulations hun its brilliant news! :happydance: xx


----------



## reallytinyamy

wow congrats! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months....and beyond


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats:)


----------



## Panda_Ally

OMG HUN!!! What a shock!! Congrats!!!


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :)


----------



## Serene123

:yipee: Congratulations xx


----------



## lauzliddle

Congrats hunny bet your so excited now the news has sunk in. :) I am a little jelous :) maybe soon l. X


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: how did I not see this before... Congratulations :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations again honey! :wohoo: My preggy buddy is preggy again! :happydance: So happy for you both :hugs:
x


----------



## malpal

Huge congratulations hun xxx


----------



## cupcake

wow congrats!!!


----------



## lollylou1

congrats hunni

Lou
xxx


----------



## lolly101

Congrats hun!!! Seems weird when someone who was pregnant with you is pregnant again!!! Good luck!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

congratulations xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ash_P

Congrats! :)


----------



## Plumfairy

omg congrats hun!! :) xxx


----------



## coreysmummy

wow congrats hun.x


----------



## maybebaby

Wow!! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## wishing4ababy

wow - congrats hun. my first 2 were born 12 months apart! They are like twins - so close. :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## HAYS

OMG :wohoo: this is amazing!!! congrats hun x


----------



## magicvw

Oh my word! You brave lady!! :D


----------



## JennyLynn512

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## DonnaBallona

many congratulations!! x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratualtions hunni :) xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x x


----------



## emie

:happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------

